# Resetting a tile with silicone



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Have you ever reset a tile with silicone instead of mixing up thinset?

I have done this once on a tile floor a while ago. It was a tile in the corner of the room, along the toilet, up against the edge of the floor where it meets the wall, I had set the tile in place as a guide for another row of tiles and somehow never taken it back up to thinkset it, I didn't discover it til the next morning when I was going to grout and it moved. In a moment of laziness with a bag of thinset 1 story down and having to be mixed, cleaned up and dealt with, the tub of grout drying out, and the silicone caulk gun laying 2 feet away I siliconed it and stuck it in place and continued to grout.


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

If it were in a traffic area or under the footprint of the stool it could prove to be a problem because the silicone may have the ability to flex. In an out-of-the-way location where it will never be stepped on I suppose it will never be an issue.

I have done that same thing a number of times over the years but don't ever remember using anything but thinset. Every time I do it I kick my butt for being so damned dumb.

For me, I usually do it in a doorway where I lay-down a dry tile to get a measurement and then walk off and forget about it. It sure is a surprise the next day when that tile moves or clicks just when I have the grout mixed and am ready to grout.

This is another reason I always have speed-set on my truck.


----------



## Eric K (Nov 24, 2005)

I have done that using liquid nails. Been bout 2 yrs now and no call back.


----------



## reveivl (May 29, 2005)

I had a retile job in a walk-in cooler that couldn't be turned off. Tested a bunch of different products at home in the bar fridge to see what would set up under those conditions. The stuff that worked best was liquid nails. I had said that there would be no guarantees if they wouldn't warm up the area but the tiles are still down over four years (I think) later.


----------

